# Wifi kills my battery?



## wiiareonfire (Feb 5, 2012)

I've noticed this problem for quite a while, but it's gotten out of hand recently. While I'm at home, and wifi is on, my battery is eaten up by android system. It never stays asleep, so it just eats up battery while doing nothing. Under advanced wifi settings (wifi>menu) there's an option for "keep wifi on when asleep" and even if I change it to "never", it ends up coming back to "always".

Is that build.prop related? Or is it something else? Or is it not even the wifi, and it's something else?

The attached photo is of my battery stats, if it helps.


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

What rom are you on? Gb or ics/gb or ics leak based?


----------



## wiiareonfire (Feb 5, 2012)

LiquidSmooth mr2.6 JMOD, and it's ICS leak based. Should I take it up with the developer?


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

Nah he knows it has issues and has made other ROMs.. I absolutely loved Mr2 but my phone wouldn't even charge while on it. All of the cm9 based ROMs in that time frame kill your battery.

He made a new blur based liquid ROM yesterday and it has good battery life. If you want a aosp based ROM then speedlite 1.0 is the one you want. It proved to have very good battery life and functionality.


----------



## docluv01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice, I liked Jester's ROMS< but battery life was no bueno.

I will try the Blur Rom they just posted. How is the smoothness of it, compared to liquid's other stuff?


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

Its as smooth as the stock leak.. maybe better battery life though


----------



## homeeey (Aug 15, 2011)

Mine does the same thing on the 232 leak, stock.

If it is better on different ROMs then what did they alter to fix it?


----------

